# Grass livery wanted - Blackburn/Kintore area, Aberdeenshire



## Neddy2016 (4 January 2016)

Hi All, New to the forum so apologies if this has been asked before!! I and about to start working full time so need grass livery as close to my work as possible for a hardy 14.1hh cobby, would need a school and hacking, any ideas? Thanks


----------



## GreigR (5 January 2016)

Hi, I can certainly help you out with this.
Drop me a PM.

Thanks


----------



## Country_Quine (26 March 2016)

Hi Greg I'm wandering if you could help me I'm looking for a corner of a field with road access for some hens and ducks I'd erect a pen visited daily if you could please help or point me in the right direction that would be fantastic thanks


----------



## GreigR (26 March 2016)

Hi, of course. I can help you with this. Send me a PM


----------



## Country_Quine (26 March 2016)

Hi I'm unsure how to do this I have requested to friend you on this I only just jones if you could pm me first and then I can reply? Thanks so much


----------

